# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  iPhone app Dream:ON lets users influence dreams with soundscapes - Daily Mail

## Dream Guide Team

Daily Mail*iPhone app Dream:ON lets users influence dreams with soundscapes**Daily Mail*They are invited to record their dream and submit a description into an online database. Some of the soundscapes are designed to encourage '*lucid dreaming*', where the sleeper is aware they are dreaming and can influence what happens.*Dream*:ON app could shape your dreamsUbergizmo*all 187 news articles »*

----------

